# New roads ...



## IanT (May 31, 2008)

Alright..havent been too active in the soap life lately, things have been crazy, spent the last week of my life packing and unloading and getting my stuff into storage...traveled down to bradenton beach, FL where I now reside with every cubic inch taken in my car...i wish i had a pic of it...i swear i think i broke a record for most crap shoved into a small car lol...


so now im down here, start 1 job tomorrow for fri,sat,sun nights and then interviewing monday for another one at the hilton (and the hiring manager just so happens to be the wife of the guy im working with now mauahahahha...can we say i got an 'in' )

trying to find some friends down here but dont know many people yet..kind of dont want to meet people out at bars cause i dont drink much and dont want to get involved with too many people who, so trying to figure out where people chill down here...meeting people has never been a problem for me, im just trying to be selective with those i keep around me now 


and thats an ian-update for ya 

also...been sourcing oils around the area to see what there might be available


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

Better leave at least one day per week to pursue your hobby. 

Yeah, if you meet people hanging around bars you meet people who like to drink. Hang around with them and you're encouraged to drink more. Drink more and pretty soon you've got a drinking problem. The good news is that you have plenty of company drinking your drinking problem sorrows down. Actually that's bad news.

I'm such a bad influence on myself that I can't afford to hang around with people of my ilk. This suits me fine since I would never consider joining any group that has such low standards as to admit people like me. 

Good luck on the job interview!


----------



## IanT (May 31, 2008)

thank you!!!


yup thats my psychology (and what i mentioned before about being all-or-nothing about stuff)... so i like to stay away from it and meet quality people


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

I don't go out to bars to meet women for the same reason. I don't want to meet women who love to drink so much that they hang around in bars.

Churches are the opposite problem.  What I need is a cross between a bar and a church.


----------



## IanT (May 31, 2008)

lol see and i have to batten down the lady-hunting urges too (which is **** hard for me lol) because im still with my gf, but shes like 3 hrs away now so I cant see her every day or week to relieve the uhhh frustrations lol... 


i figure you got to get into the head of the people you want to chill with...like for me im going to try to meet people at the beach...maybe join a gym, or some karate classes or some other stuff like that...i dont know the area but ive got to do some searching 

edit: and ohh lol.... forgot to mention , met my lady in my communications class in college...now thats a good place to meet a girl lol...that means they have to know SOMETHING about good conversation and communication lol...very valuable to relationships!


----------



## Chay (May 31, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> then interviewing monday for another one at the hilton


What position are you applying for?


----------



## IanT (May 31, 2008)

i think its banquet/misc food staff/server... (YAY!....looks like Ill never escape the restaurant industry .... hopefully I find a REAL job soon...I deserve so much more than waiters wage or $10/hr !!!  :evil: ) 


but itll pay the bills til I can find something else, and if anything hilton is a good reference to have on the resume, especially since they drug test so future employers know i have a good history etc...


----------



## Lane (Jun 1, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> ...i swear i think i broke a record for most crap shoved into a small car lol...


 I break that record EVERY year... This year I moved my husband, two kids, myself, two cats and about half of our belongings across the country... in an 83' hatchback Firenza  :wink: Wish I had a pic... A couple years ago, we needed to get stuff from CA to IA so we made a giant box out of free pieces of plywood and used hinges to put the thing together... attached it to the top of our Blazer with  A LOT of yellow rope... stuffed it full and wrapped it in more rope...

Keep your chin up!


----------



## IanT (Jun 1, 2008)

seee now thats inventive ... 


Keepin my chin up, just trying to put the vibes out there law of attraction style...I know what Im worth so just have to find where Ill be noticed (or it has to find me   )


----------



## gallerygirl (Jun 5, 2008)

The mama in me, who has a son your age, is cringing at the thought of you living in your car :cry:   Darlin' keep seeing your goals, live like you already have them in your pocket.  Good things will come to you.  I am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.  k


----------



## IanT (Jun 7, 2008)

gg, i appreciate that !....   I have a place to stay this month and Im going to meet with an apt. complex tomorrow to see about a place for the following months...they say itll be $604+$99 deposit for a 594sq ft. place so hopefully thatll work out, apparently its in a pretty good area so I hope it does....just got word that I passed the drug test for my job at the hilton so thats good news  so I will start working there on monday at 6:30 am and I have 3 days a week at the office at this resort called club bamboo...so at the end of the month i should be (hopefully) pulling in around 2 G's ...Im prob going to be working 7 days a week...but you gotta do what you gotta do...im giving a lot more thought to the massage therapy track..we shall see what happens...just trying to stay postive and keep moving foward 



glad your feeling o.k. again too!   defintiely heart warming 


wishing you the best and many thanks for the good vibes/thoughts...means a lot 


have a wonderful night!!!

Ian


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Jun 7, 2008)

you're thinking of going into massage? if so, let me know, i'll give you the good, the bad, and the ugly of it....its a great career or side job, but its not as easy or rosey as its painted sometimes.


----------



## IanT (Jun 7, 2008)

Oooh! that sounds good! Thank you!! 

You have a PM!


----------



## digit (Jun 8, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> Im prob going to be working 7 days a week...but you gotta do what you gotta do...
> Ian



Love that phase, "gotta do.........", I use it often.   

However, I have also "been there, done that" as many of us olde fartes can attest to. Working 7 days/week will burn you out early. You have to take care of Ian, which means making certain to set aside "Ian time". Doesn't matter how young and fit you are, all work and no play is not good for a long period of time. 

Your drive and motovation is wonderful. Just watch for the sink holes.

Mama Digit


----------



## Woodi (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm another mama with a son older than you. I agree with digit - don't forget to take care of Ian, and watch your health. It can disappear easily with stress and overwork, no matter how young you are.

Good luck Ian, and hope you check back here from time to time. I have enjoyed your posts.


----------



## IanT (Jun 8, 2008)

I appreciate the advice, believe me ill make time for myself..I know how important it is...just got to make sure Im getting enough meals in and such per day and staying active and healthy! I dont know how this will affect my relationship though ... going to definitely put a strain on it, but my girl is coming down this weekend so thatll be cool..I miss her madly! (and its HARD but im staying faithfull...Im so high testosterone I ve got to take my mind out of "Auto-mack" whenever I meet a lady 

Im currently working on finding a place and getting settled down here with everything but ill be around the forum a bit...more so when i get settled and can start soaping again!..Ive been giving my leftovers to everyone down here and theyre all asking for more!! lol... been bartering them for food and help with stuff lol...so thats a positive thing! 

love to you both!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Ian.  Florida, as everywhere, is rough today.  The one good thing about FL is if you want to work, you will find it, or at least while we were there for 4 years, a year ago.  Ihave you in my thoughts too, Ian. :wink: 

Paul :wink:


----------



## IanT (Jun 8, 2008)

Starting at the Hilton tomorrow waitering, so all in all i should be bringing in about $2000 or so a month but BUSTING my arse doing it...7 days a week...ayeeee!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2008)

Waiter... Check please!


----------



## IanT (Jun 9, 2008)

are you sure you dont want any dessert or an after dinner drink (muahahhaahha)


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

You know I'm not leaving any tip and you think I'm going to take something you handed me and put it into my mouth???

Yeah. Riiiggghttttt!   



I once worked Saturdays in a machine shop for $1/hour. Honest!!! Was 16 then...


----------



## IanT (Jun 9, 2008)

lol...I used to work at my parents place for the small change in the tip bucket...usually for a 5hour shift it would be like 10 bucks or something like that...Id bus the tables (I was like 8yrs old lol)....yeahhhh you start early in a biz family lol....instilled a good work ethic though


----------

